

The Greatest 404 message I've seen in awhile - failquicker
http://www.acm.uiuc.edu/sigops/roll_your_own/SIGOPS

======
mooism2
A 404 page should help you find the page you were looking for, no? It fails
miserably at that.

------
vijaydev
Smart people always view source :)

------
ndc
Marvin the paranoid android

------
jamesotron
It's one of the default themes from Roxen webserver (roxen.com).

------
ivantchourilov
awesome!

